# Projectile Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Nov 24, 2022)

This is based on the Projector 385 from the 50/60's that has a Tube Amplifier in it that can produce Tweedish style Sounds!?
Popular for being modded into an Amp!

















						Projectile Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Walrus Audio 385 Overdrive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 26, 2022)

Man, this sounds awesome. I had no idea what this pedal sounded like. @music6000 do you get a commission from @Robert?   
This is going on my wishlist....


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 26, 2022)

@music6000 Oh and you do guarantee that I'll play JUST LIKE Mike Hermans if I build this pedal right? heh....


----------



## music6000 (Nov 26, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Man, this sounds awesome. I had no idea what this pedal sounded like. @music6000 do you get a commission from @Robert?
> This is going on my wishlist....





MichaelW said:


> @music6000 Oh and you do guarantee that I'll play JUST LIKE Mike Hermans if I build this pedal right? heh....


Robert has a pedal on the Drawing board at the moment, that will be payment enough! 
If you stopped building Pedals & spent that time Practicing, you may play like Mike Hermans!


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 26, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Robert has a pedal on the Drawing board at the moment, that will be payment enough!
> If you stopped building Pedals & spent that time Practicing, you may play like Mike Hermans!


Touché my friend….


----------

